# Selenium StandAlone Server. Error: Unable to create new session



## messmar (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Selenium:selenium-server-standalone-2.39.0.jar untergeladen, installiert und zum Laufen gebracht.

Ich habe auch ein neues Selenium-FireFox Profil für fireFox erstellt und den Server, mit einer neuen Session, über den starten können.

Und jetzt die Problematik:

Ich habe irgendwann den Selenium-server gestopt: 
	
	
	



```
http://localhost:4444/selenium-server/driver/?cmd=shutDownSeleniumServer
```
 und anschließend versucht es nochmal nue zu starten... an dieser Stelle, habe ich wieder das alte Problem, was ich vorhin mit der Session hatte.

Error: Unable to create new session

Alle weiteren Versuche scheiterten...

Kann bitte Jemand hier helfen?

Danke & Gruß
Messmar


----------



## benhaze (9. Januar 2014)

> Error: Unable to create new session


Gibt es nicht evtl. irgendwo einen Stacktrace und/oder eine Log-Datei (mit genaueren Infos) dazu?


----------



## messmar (9. Januar 2014)

Hi,

guten morgen!

attached.

Danke
Messmar


----------



## benhaze (9. Januar 2014)

Die einzige zu erkennende Warning lautet:

```
Failed to start: SocketListener0@0.0.0.0:4444
```
das ist aber auch *nur* eine Warning.
Das könnte ein Problem sein, muss es aber nicht zwingend.
Solche Fehler können z.B dann passieren, wenn der Port (hier:4444) bereits in Benutzung ist.
Das könnte passieren wenn der Server/Dienst nicht richtig beendet wurde.

In deiner Log-Datei steht auch das Debug-Infos in folgender Datei abgelegt werden:
*C:\Dev\Java\jdk1.7.0_40\bin\selenium.log*
Ist das die Datei die du im Anhang hast oder ist das eine separate/extra Datei?


----------



## messmar (10. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ja, das sitmmt... das ist nur eine Warnung/Warning.

Die Log-Datei, hatte ich Anfang gar nicht gehabt. Erst nachdem Du sie wegen Stacktrace, erwähnt hast, dann habe ich gegoolt und rausgefunden, dass man sie via den folgenden Befehl z.B. erstellen kann/muss:

```
java -jar .\Selenium\selenium-server-standalone-2.39.0.jar -log C:\Dev\Java\jdk1.7.0_40\bin\Selenium\selenium.log
```

Der folgende Pfad ist natürlich beliebig definierbar je nachdem, wo man die Logs speichern möchte: 
	
	
	



```
C:\Dev\Java\jdk1.7.0_40\bin\Selenium\
```

D.h. die wäre in diesem Fall eine separate Datei.

Gruß
Messmar


----------



## benhaze (10. Januar 2014)

Also ich versuche mal zusammenzufassen:

1. Der erste Start funktioniert
2. Dann wir der Server gestoppt
3. Ein weiteres Starten wird mit der Meldung (Unable to create new session) abgebrochen

Ist das soweit korrekt?
Wenn ja, dann wird es wohl der Port sein (4444) der noch immer belegt ist.
Kannst du das mal prüfen?


----------



## messmar (10. Januar 2014)

Hi,

es ist komisch!! jetzt geht's plötzlich ohne dass ich irgendeine Änderung durführen zu müssen.

Nichtsdestotortz, gebe Feedback bzgl. den drei oben genannten Punkten.

Es ist/war so:

1. schließe FireFox komplett.
2. cmd: folgender Befehl: 
	
	
	



```
firefox.exe -ProfileManager -no-remote
```
3. ich wähle das extra SelniumFireFox erstellte Profil aus und starte FireFox mit diesem Profil
4. ich gehe zum Verzeichnis wo ich Selenium StandAlone habe
5. über cmd: starte ich dann den Selenium mit dem FireFox-Profil, den ich extra dafür erstellt       habe: 
	
	
	



```
C:\Dev\Java\jdk1.7.0_40\bin>java -jar .\Selenium\selenium-server-standalone-2.39.0.jar -firefoxProfileTemplate C:\Dev\SelFFProfile
```
6. rufe ich den Server in FireFox auf über: 
	
	
	



```
http://127.0.0.1:4444/wd/hub
```
7. Server ist da (im Browser) aber ohne Session
8. ich klike auf: new Session
9. wähle: firefox von einem Dropdown, wo alle möglichen Browser auszuwählen sind
10. dann dauernt einige Sekunden und es passiert nichts... laden, laden , laden
11. kommt der Error/Meldung: Unable to create new Session

Für mehr Details, sehe bitte screenShots... aber das sind jetzt screenShots von funktionierender Session ;-)

1000 Dank!
Messmar


----------

